# How do I get from the battery to front seat



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an '05 Maxima SE and want to install some amateur radio equipment under the front seat. In my last Maxima ('96), I was able to route the cable from the fuse block in the engine compartment and drill a hole in the gromet through the firewall. I can't do this because there are no spare fuse spaces [the car is fully loaded] so I will have to use an in-line fuse directly off the battery. I need to know how to route the wire through the firewall. 

Bill


----------

